# 1968 GTO new Cragar S/S rims What size???????



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

Hello All It's Bobby again:

I'm having a problem buying Cragar S/S rims?? I keep getting different size to buy for the car.
My Tire size is: Front tires, P235/60R15
Rear Tires, P275/60R15

My #3 mechanic asked me what is the offset of the Rims?????
What is Offset of the Rims???? I was told at the Speed shop they are 4.25 inches 

The Cragar S/S rims I was told would fit are.
Front tires 15x8 inches
Rear tires 15x10 inches

Anyone out there put Cragar Rims on there GTO's and what size?????
My #3 mechanic got me all confused??? Good price on Amazon...
I know you guys can help me again.... Jim, Dave, Goat??? Where are you...
Thank you, Bobby OH I had the GTO out today, and it Rained. I'm Bumed out. Now I got to wipe it all off... That's a big car... LOL LOL


----------



## bigD (Jul 21, 2016)

"...What is Offset of the Rims???? I was told at the Speed shop they are 4.25 inches..."

That 4.25" number is what is called "rear spacing". "Offset" is the relationship of the center mounting surface to the centerline of the wheel. The mounting surface can be exactly in line with the centerline, or on either side of it. 

Just to simplify: The centerline of a 10" wheel would be at the 5" distance from either side. If the mounting surface is 1" toward the inside of the wheel, it has a 1" offset. Since the mounting surface is 4" from the inside, it has a 4" rear spacing. 

That's the best I can do. Will try to find a better explanation online & post some links. Here are a few. You can Google lots more, if needed. 

https://tires.tirerack.com/tires/Wheel Offset And Backspacing

https://www.4wheelparts.com/a/tire-wheel-package-guide-wheel-offset-backspacing

https://www.autoanything.com/wheels-rims/wheel-offset-vs-wheel-backspacing

http://www.wheelpros.com/page/offset-explained/9

https://www.hdwheelsusa.com/blogs/news/wheel-offset-backspacing-explained


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

As I recall, the 4.25" back spacing is correct for the stock rims.

You are going pretty wide on the fronts and the problem is that the tire can hit either the fender or frame when you turn the wheel hard.

The width of the tire is also important because you can get a "narrow" width section that will fit the rim or go with a much "wider" width section that will fit your rim, for example a 10" wide tire versus a 12" wide tire.

You may also have fit problems at the rear where the tire may rub/hit the inside of the fender. Sometimes this can be adjusted by selecting a different backspacing to move the tire inward toward the frame more or out toward the fender.

You might want to search and read all the assorted rim/tire sizes already posted from the past to get a better idea of what may work and what will not.

Here is a rim/tire size from a former member with a 1969 GTO and what he was running when I asked him: I run M/T streets 29.5x12.5 on a 9.5" wide Weld rim with 5.5 backspace. Stock wheel wells, stock rear end width. Honestly the biggest set of tires I could fit in the stock wheel wells although I did do some trimming and I also rolled the fender lips to prevent cutting the sidewalls. To fit your rims you will have to jack up the rear. I would consider trying to get a wheel that will fit in the wheel wells. . Both my rims were custom ordered as it is very difficult to find a wheel with this off set.

The rims I am using on my '68 are 10" wide x 15" with a 4 inch back spacing and plan on the 29.5 x 12.5 tires as well - and I am jacking the rear end of the car up with a lift kit approximately 3-4" and am OK if I have to cut/radius my wheel wells so tires fit. They will hang out of the wheel wells. 

I also have 8" wide out front. Not sure how they will fit with fenders installed, but I am going with a one piece fiberglass nose and won't have factory inner wheel wells to deal with. Now I may have to go with a "narrow" tire so they don't look too wide and hang out, but won't know until I actually do this. If the look is not what I want, I may go with a narrower rim, but the wide will stay in the rear. :thumbsup:


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

*1968 gto cragar rims*

Hello Jim. Your right about the tire being to big for the front fender. I had the body shop just shave about 1/2 inch, and the tire work fine. My back end of the car is all ready jacked up. The tires I have look and work fine. They are bigger, but they look and work fine. I have the stock Rallye 2 rims. They are in perfect shape. Don't know what to do with them. So now will the stock Cragar S/S rims fit this car???????? Off set is 4.25 inches???? Tomrrow mechanic #3 is going to measuer the offset of the rims I have now on the car????? This stuff should not be this hard????? LOL LOL
Thank you, Bobby


----------



## mwatson1647 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi Bobby, We just put 15" Crager S/S wheels, with P235/60R15 tires all around on our 68 GTO convertible, and everything went fine. It was with 0 offset. We purchased Cooper Cobra raised white lettering tire, and they really look good. Hope this helps, Mike


----------



## rob40999 (May 18, 2018)

*1968 gto cragar rims*

Hello Mike: I bet those rims look great. Give's the car that WOW effect:

I have a few Questions for you and please get back to me????

1. What is the Model number?? Possible #61815 
2. You said 15 inch Rims??? Are they 15/8 inches. 8 inches wide??
3. I think you should of had a 4.25 inch offset????
4. You got the same size time that I have in the front. P235/60R15 
5. Also did you go from a 14 inch rim to the 15 inch rim????
6. I went with the bigger tire, and I had to trim the front fender just a hair for 
the tire to make the full turn. How about you????
7. Your car looks BAD now.... I just ordered mine off Amazon. Hope I got the 
right size????? :-(
8. You have a great weekend. 
9. Bobby


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

rob40999 said:


> *1968 gto cragar rims*
> 
> Hello Mike: I bet those rims look great. Give's the car that WOW effect:
> 
> ...


Great question why no ans?


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

mwatson1647 said:


> Hi Bobby, We just put 15" Crager S/S wheels, with P235/60R15 tires all around on our 68 GTO convertible, and everything went fine. It was with 0 offset. We purchased Cooper Cobra raised white lettering tire, and they really look good. Hope this helps, Mike


What model What Back Space ?


----------



## 67 ragtop (Jun 15, 2020)

rob40999 said:


> *1968 gto cragar rims*
> 
> Hello Mike: I bet those rims look great. Give's the car that WOW effect:
> 
> ...





rob40999 said:


> *1968 gto cragar rims*
> 
> Hello Mike: I bet those rims look great. Give's the car that WOW effect:
> 
> ...


not surre if you solved your question about the rims You may want to call BB Wheels
@ 320-333-2155 They helped me with my 67 lemans I put 17's on mine
You can try the web site I think the site is the same as the name BBWheels.com
good luck


----------



## MJM1968 GTO (Feb 10, 2019)

rob40999 said:


> Hello All It's Bobby again:
> I'm having a problem buying Cragar S/S rims?? I keep getting different size to buy for the car.
> My Tire size is: Front tires, P235/60R15
> Rear Tires, P275/60R15
> ...


----------



## MJM1968 GTO (Feb 10, 2019)

Hi I have cragar SS whelks on my 68 GTO 15x8 with 272/60/15 rear
15x6 with 235/60/15 front


----------



## Benfrank6901 (Aug 10, 2021)

MJM1968 GTO said:


> Hi I have cragar SS whelks on my 68 GTO 15x8 with 272/60/15 rear
> 15x6 with 235/60/15 front


What paint color is that? Is that AegeanBlue ?


----------



## Duff (Jan 12, 2020)

Cragars 15 x8 and 15x6 or 7, good choices


----------



## MJM1968 GTO (Feb 10, 2019)

Benfrank6901 said:


> What paint color is that? Is that AegeanBlue ?


Hyper blue or blew me away blue


----------

